# Giving Up Napoleon Gas Insert and Buying Mendota FV44i



## oldadmark (Dec 15, 2012)

We gave our pellet stove to our son and invested in a propane Napoleon Gas Insert (XIR4). It was supposed to be their top of the line insert. What a mistake! This stove had so many issues that the manufacturer sent a regional trouble shooter here from Canada to find out why the problems couldn't be resolved. When he couldn't resolve the issues he brought a 2nd stove in and that one had similar problems. No more Napoleon. We're now researching a Mendota FV44i which is supposed to be one of the best!

Any comments on the Mendota?


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 24, 2012)

The 44i Mendota is the best out there. Great flame, great heat and a lot of awesome features. Great unit.

Brad


----------



## John Gabel (Dec 24, 2012)

I just had an Mendota FV33i installed. So far I am impressed by its function and looks.


----------



## papa bears stove (Dec 25, 2012)

Mendota makes excellent inserts. I am sure you will be happy with it.  Mendota is also a excellent company to work with.


----------



## Jane02556 (Oct 31, 2013)

This is great news, we just ordered this exact unit.


----------

